# על יד



## Gwunderi

שלום

I found/heard a sentence: "I'd like to sit *near you*."
אני רוצה לשבת על ידך.
"Ani roze lashevet al yadkha."

How are the other forms? (near me, near him etc.)

על ידי         al yadi
על ידך        al yadkha, al yadekh
על ידו         al yado
על ידה       al yada
על ידנו       al yadnu
על ידכם      al yadkhem
על ידכן       al yadkhen
על ידהם     al yadhem
על ידהן      al yadhen

No idea if this is correct, and also if the pronunciation is correct?

תודה רבה
Gwunderi


----------



## bazq

Gwunderi said:


> שלום
> 
> I found/heard a sentence: "I'd like to sit *near you*."
> אני רוצה לשבת על ידך.
> "Ani roze lashevet al yadkha."
> 
> How are the other forms? (near me, near him etc.)
> 
> על ידי         al yadi
> על ידך        al yadkha, al yadekh
> על ידו         al yado
> על ידה       al yada
> על ידנו       al yad*e*nu
> על ידכם      al yadkhem
> על ידכן       al yadkhen
> על ידהם     al yad*a*m
> על ידהן      al yad*a*n
> 
> No idea if this is correct, and also if the pronunciation is correct?
> 
> תודה רבה
> Gwunderi


----------



## Gwunderi

Shalom bazq

Thanks for quoting/repeating my post - LOL 
Or does it mean that all forms are correct?

Edit: Oh, I see only now that you corrected the last two - al yad*a*m and al yad*a*n - and al yad*e*nu.
I nearly couldn't see the bold "a" and "e", so it seemed to me exactly the same as I wrote.

So I was _nearly_ right, toda raba!
Gwunderi


----------



## hadronic

Also, על ידם / על ידן, not על ידכם / על ידהן


----------



## Drink

Also, על ידכם and על ידכן can also be pronounced "al yedkhem" and "al yedkhen".


----------



## Gwunderi

hadronic said:


> Also, על ידם / על ידן, not על ידכם / על ידהן



Thank you hadronic - I found out in the meantime, as it was the only form I couldn't find in the internet, but than I found a lot with על ידם (and also the pronunciations suggests this). Must have escaped bazq.



Drink said:


> Also, על ידכם and על ידכן can also be pronounced "al yedkhem" and "al yedkhen".



So you can hear both. Always good to know, thanks.

ערב טוב, Gwunderi


----------



## amikama

Not surprisingly, the declension of על יד is similar to that of the standalone noun יד 

Also ליד (synonym of על יד) has the same declension.


----------



## Albert Schlef

Drink said:


> Also, על ידכם and על ידכן can also be pronounced "al yedkhem" and "al yedkhen".



I'm curious: how did you know about this? I checked up in my dict and it indeed lists "yedkhem". So I'm curious: did you once upon a time read that fact in some book and just remembered it?


----------



## Drink

Albert Schlef said:


> I'm curious: how did you know about this? I checked up in my dict and it indeed lists "yedkhem". So I'm curious: did you once upon a time read that fact in some book and just remembered it?



My ulpan teacher mentioned it when I was in Israel. Later I bought a copy of the Even-Shoshan Dictionary and looked this up and confirmed both יֶדְכֶם and יַדְכֶם. Later I began to notice it once in while in the Bible and in Siddurim. For example, "והיה אם שמוע" (the part right after the Shema) contains "וּקְשַׁרְתֶּם אֹתָם לְאוֹת עַל־יֶדְכֶם". I tend to pay a lot of attention to these kinds of details.


----------



## hadronic

Albert Schlef said:


> So I'm curious: did you once upon a time read that fact in some book and just remembered it?



Isn't it the case of all things : you read / hear then remember ?


----------



## Ali Smith

על יד can also be used in modern (but not classical) Hebrew to indicate the agent of a passive verb. E.g.

הוקלט על יד אבנר
"It was recorded by Avner."


----------



## Drink

I'm not sure על יד is used that way in Modern Hebrew. Perhaps you mean על ידי? This usage of על ידי dates back at least to Medieval Hebrew, and maybe earlier.


----------



## amikama

Ali Smith said:


> על יד can also be used in modern (but not classical) Hebrew to indicate the agent of a passive verb. E.g.
> 
> הוקלט על יד אבנר
> "It was recorded by Avner."


Not true. In modern Hebrew על יד means only "near/next to".
על יד אבנר - near/next to Avner
על יד*י* אבנר - by Avner



Drink said:


> I'm not sure על יד is used that way in Modern Hebrew.


No, it isn't.


----------



## Ali Smith

הוקלט על ידי אבנר
"It was recorded by Avner."
Is the word ידי in the dual? If so, is it pronounced “yade”?


----------



## Drink

Yes, it's the dual. And the yud has a shva.


----------

